# biofeedback?



## karen3480 (Apr 11, 2002)

Has anyone tried biofeedback? I'm really thinking about trying it out, I just want to know if you did it-did it help at all?


----------



## bellyknot (Jul 24, 2000)

I'm really glad you brought this up, I'm wondering too


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

may work better than HT for IBS-C?tom


----------

